# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  ارتباط دو سرور

## neynavaz

سلام
دوستان 
ايا ميشه دوتا سرور اس كيو ال رو با ارتباط ftp لينك كرد!!!!؟؟؟؟
يكي از دوستان مدعي شده امكانش هست
داستان اينه كه دوتا سرور با فاصله زياد قرار دارند كه رابطه موجود بين اونها فقط ftp هست
حالا يه راه حل براي رپليكيشنش ميخوان

كسي از دوستان اگه ميتونه راه حل بده
ممنونم

----------


## oliya24

بله این امکان وجود داره در قسمت تنظیمات کار وقتی روی گزینه properties کلیک راست کنید تنظیمات اف تی پی قابل مشاهده هست

----------

